
A Fascinating and Messy History of the Web and JavaScript [video] - node-bayarea
https://medium.com/@rajaraodv/a-fascinating-and-messy-history-of-the-web-and-javascript-video-8978dc7bda75
======
slfnflctd
FYI, the JavaScript part doesn't start until 3:45-- everything up to that
point is just the general history of the internet. I would have skipped there
if I'd known, hopefully this helps someone else.

------
specialist
Too soon. I lived thru it. PTSD. I'm not yet ready discuss it.

------
wslh
JavaScript in the beginning was used only for changing widget images on mouse
over.

